# My Outback Is Leaning (update)



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

When you look at the tire (the bad one) is it square to the ground? Are the tires balanced (tire could be hopping)? Also are the centers of the axles the same from side to side? If it were me I'd have them check the springs and shackles, shackle bushing, spindles. If the springs were bad see if you could upgrade to the next weight. James


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

It doesn't address the leaning, but it's a good idea to have the wheels balanced on the Outback. I would start with that.

You might call Dexter Axle and check with them for ideas too.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Z -

I feel your pain. My 07 23RS has always had a 'slight' tilt in it also. Mine is only about 0.5 inch towards the door/kitchen side down. My fist thought was that Gilligan left a big heavy tool in there somewhere on that side of the TT.







Never really bothered me much - except for the fact that its 'there'. Another strang thing I have noticed is the on each side of the TT, the wheels/tires are cambered differently. IOW, if you look down the long side of the TT at the wheels, you can easily see that one wheel is cambered outward more than the other wheel - same on both sides of the TT. Again, never really bothered me much - except for the fact that its 'there'. I have a plan in the future to upgrade the axle equalizer hardware with the Dexter EX-Flex and also the upgraded HD axle kit. May or may not fix the issue - but I will be able to sit and drink my suds feeling a little more relaxed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Your springs might be weaker on the one side after carrying the exrta weight on the kitchen side for several years. If the dealer doesn't find anything wrong or is going to charge you thru roof, I would take it to a suspension/tire shop and have them look at it.

Let us know what you find out.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Since it is under warranty I would have them check it out. If the problem is not covered and the price is excessive you do not have to have the work done. They might just be able to tell you what's wrong.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

nynethead said:


> Since it is under warranty I would have them check it out. If the problem is not covered and the price is excessive you do not have to have the work done. They might just be able to tell you what's wrong.


No warranty on this on an 2005 trailer.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is pretty weird, Rob (but then you knew that)! The thing that stumps me, is that the tire issue is only on one tire on the side. And if the other tire (on the curb side) is okay, how does that factor into the equation. On the surface, I like Thor's idea of the added weight due to the galley. But then, the design of the trailer should have balanced out for this.

I would get the trailer onto a very flat, very level, surface, and measure the heck out of everything you can find to measure. I don't recall exactly how the spring shackles mount to the frame, but it almost sounds like there may be brackets that are not positioned correctly. I would think that would all be jigged up during fabrication, but who knows?









In any case, definitely keep us posted on this one!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have no way of validating this, but I might bet money that the trailer frames with mounted axles and wheel hubs are delivered to the Outback factory -- they are not assembled by Keystone. In that case, someone else probably screwed up the set up.

Having said that, I would vote for a weak or out-of-spec leaf spring on that side, along with a severely out-of-balance wheel or tire; the two not necessarily related.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Give us in the loop. The extended portion should cover the repair









Thor


----------



## Tikitim (Nov 9, 2006)

z-family said:


> I'm looking for opinions. I own a 2005 25rss. Last year I noticed my trailer leaning slightly to the door side of the unit when parked on a flat paved surface. I also have one tire on the same side that seems to be wearing weird. The more I looked I noticed the same tire on the same side that the trailer leans, has actually rubbed slightly under the wheel well while traveling. (only one of the two tires rubbed). I have been stewing on this all winter. It seems like I have always had to put a board under the door side tires to level out the TT at campsites. Some sites more than others but now that I think about it, its always that same door side that was low. I think this has been this way since the tt was new but was just so little that I never paid much attention. Now this issue is driving me nuts!
> 
> I spoke with a guy at our local tire shop and he said the weird wearing going on with that one tire could be caused by the tire bouncing while towing. I have looked at all the springs and found no obvious breaks in the spring. As for loading weight in the camper...I measured from frame to ground last summer on a level surface with the TT loaded like normal. It was almost an inch lower on the door side. Then I moved everything from the door side(dishes, pots, pans, all closets were emptied) and placed all this stuff on the opposite side of the tt and measured again. It was still a half inch lower on the door side with all the contents of the tt on the opposite side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tikitim (Nov 9, 2006)

Rob

I had the exact same problem on my '06 28RSDS and more. I had 3 tire blowouts in less than 2 years (all at same location on trailer-right front) Very long story in a nutshell, I had the factory 1500 lb springs changed to 2000 lb springs as well as Trailair Equa-flex equalizer installed, all towing issues are resolved. This mod is well worth it, and I will recommend it to anyone with this problem.

Tim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

z-family said:


> Since it is under warranty I would have them check it out. If the problem is not covered and the price is excessive you do not have to have the work done. They might just be able to tell you what's wrong.


No warranty on this on an 2005 trailer.
[/quote]

We purchased the extended warranty and it says it covers...Wheel bearings, coil and leaf springs, shackles, shackle bushing, spindles, spindle supports, axle shafts and actuators. Hopefully this might cover it if it is related to the springs. We'll see. Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm hoping to get it to the dealer in the next week or two, I'll let ya all know how it goes.

Rob
[/quote]


> We bought the extended warranty and it covers...Wheel bearings, coil and leaf springs, shackles, shackle bushing, spindles, spindle supports, axle shafts and actuators.


Seems like deja vu all over again....


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

I am glad they got you all back together and its better than ever!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good deal. Looks good.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great to hear that an extended warranty finally paid off!








I'm so glad you had a happy ending and are ready to get back to camping again


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Thanks for the update. I am sure gld things worked out well and you are back on the road again. The new springs look great. Is your trailer higher of the ground compared to when it was new?

Thor


----------

